# Seedbanks



## Vicious_13 (Feb 26, 2010)

i know this has probably been asked a million times

but

have any americans used any of these seedbanks? i just dont understand how these foreign companies could get seeds through customs

i was thinking of ordering from Attitude cuz they have the strain i want and a very low price (under $20) so any success stories or links, especially about Attitude Seedbank, would be appreciated


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 26, 2010)

*well im not gonna tell you how the seeds arrive cause then the stealth shipping wouldnt be stealth anymore 

but although i aint in the usa ,

also alot of people use attitude and have no problems with there orders getting to them eace:*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 26, 2010)

customs is run by the federal government...it ain't that hard to get seeds past em'...i use attitude alot..always happy


----------



## Locked (Feb 26, 2010)

The shear volume of mail allows for seeds and other contraband to pass through customs with no problem as long as they are packaged in a stealth manner.....go with a trusted seedbank like attitude and you will hve no problem...I hve ordered and received my beans at least a dozen times now...


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Have ordered from the only the tude with no real problems to speak of. The stealth and guarentee do it fer me!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 26, 2010)

No worries bud!


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 9, 2010)

I have been using Dr.Greenthumb for the past few years. Excellent genetics...probably the best genetics available anywhere and never a delivery problem.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 10, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> I have been using Dr.Greenthumb  Excellent genetics...probably the best genetics available anywhere


 
Well that is definately an oppinion, and questionable at best.


----------



## chemdawg (Mar 10, 2010)

Perhaps, but I can say this for sure. Every "elite" I have gotten from Dr. Greenthumb has been the best example of that strain in seed form that I have seen, be it U.K. Cheese, C99, Trainwreck,OG Kush, Bubba Kush, Chemdawg etc. absolutely zero hermies or males in the S1 fems and almost 100% germination rates. Several of docs own breeds like Endless Sky, 747, Big Laughing, Iranian autoflower are top drawer too. I have never had a bad experice...I wish with all my heart I could say that about the other seedbanks I've dealt with


----------



## legalize_freedom (Mar 11, 2010)

Well I was not questioning that he had great genetics, but the "best" part is what I meant by an oppinion.  I was not aware he was offering a C99???  I'll have to look into that sometime.

I ordered from him yrs ago...and had some problems...it may be that he has corrected those problems or that they were not his fault to begin with.  It also could have very well been a problem with my "partner" at the time to.  Once you feel like you've been screwed though...it's hard to give second chances...lol...I'm also not a fan of fems...but there again is an oppinion.

I didn't mean for that statement to be an attack on you, and I really didn't mean to take away anything from dr.g either...he's definately one who's been around for a good long while, and they don't stay in business by screwing people.

I guess whenever I hear anyone say someone is "the best, or has the best"  I throw up a red flag...because it all boils down to oppinions.

I'm pretty loyal to the folks who treat me right, so they usually continue to get my business, but sometimes they don't always offer what I'm looking for either.  I guess maybe I need to look into his gear again.  Because I'm on the hunt for the "perfect" cindy.  

Thanks, hope you didn't take that wrong...I hate how we type things here and read it a couple hrs later and say...damn I sounded like a dyck...lol


----------



## BiggyBuds (Mar 11, 2010)

...best is a big word and one man's poison is another man's pie.


----------



## winstonwolf (Mar 1, 2011)

Which is Dr. Greenthumb's c-99 strain?


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

I have not seen a c99 by him.....try Joey Weeds I believe.


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 1, 2011)

Revived almost one year to the day! Even Legalize Freedom has his account back and dot even know it! Haha.


----------



## maugly (Sep 22, 2011)

attitude are great, i also use them.


----------

